# drop before bodykit?



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I am getting a bodykit soon but I am wanting to drop my sentra some should I wait until after I get the kit installed to see how much of a drop I should do or is it safe to assume that 1.5 isn't to much of a drop?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yes 1.5 is not much of a drop but still noticebale. also depends on the kit too.. so if you kit hangs low.. dont drop too much or your gonna scrape


----------

